# Best Eurpean skyscraper



## Lausanne (Oct 8, 2004)

Has this poll already been done ?


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

No, but it's pretty obvious that SwissRe would win.


----------



## Lausanne (Oct 8, 2004)

I agree but it would be very interesting to know what skyscrapers would be proposed and which ones will get the second, third, fourth and fifth places.

I propose this for next poll.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't know about SwissRe. Yes, it has a very innovative design, but the whole glass-based skyscraper concept is getting to be tiring. I am begining to like older skyscrapers more. Yes, they may not be as tall, but they have a classic look that the modern ones just do not.


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

1. Swiss Re
2. Messeturm
3. everything else


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

1. Swiss Re (London)









2. Messeturm (Frankfurt)









3. Deutsche Bank Twin Towers (Frankfurt)









or Commerzbank Tower (Frankfurt)









4. La Grande Arche (Paris - La Défense)


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

1. SwissRe (London)
2. Tower 42 (London)
3. Commerzbank (Frankfurt)


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

1. Swiss Re
2. HSBC Tower (CW,London)
3. Messeturm
4. One Canada Square.
5. Commerzbank
.
.
.
.
100. Torre Agbar (Barcelona)


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

1) Torre Agbar, Barcelona
2) Swiss RE, London
3) Hansabanka Central Office, Riga


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Swiss RE is ugly IMO
1. Messeturm!


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*1. No. 1 West India Quay, London UK*










*2. Warsaw Trade Tower, Warsaw Poland*










*3. Is Bank Tower, Istanbul Turkey*










*4. DZ-Bank, Frankfurt Germany*










*5. Main Tower, Frankfurt Germany*


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

Messeturm is definitaly the best!
1.Messeturm,Frankfurt








2.Commerzbank,Frankfurt








3.Westend 1(DZ-Bank),Frankfurt


----------



## Lausanne (Oct 8, 2004)

Could you post the pictures of your nominates for the final poll please


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

In no order
Swiss RE : London
HSBC : London
Tour EDF : La défense
Tour TOTAL/ELF : La défense
Tour Montparnasse : Paris


----------



## blue_warsaw (Jul 15, 2004)

for me

Commerzbank Tower (Frankfurt)


----------



## Koniaczeq (Oct 3, 2003)

In the future Rondo 1 Warsaw


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

COMMERZBANK


----------



## Basel_United (Jul 4, 2004)

Commerzbank


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

*1. Swiss RE, London










2. Messeturm, Frankfurt










3. Tower 42, London










4. Millenium Eye, London










5. Commerzbank, Frankfurt








*


----------



## Meditt (Nov 28, 2004)

DonQui said:


> I don't know about SwissRe. Yes, it has a very innovative design, but the whole glass-based skyscraper concept is getting to be tiring. I am begining to like older skyscrapers more. Yes, they may not be as tall, but they have a classic look that the modern ones just do not.


if you find that the whole reflecting glass thing is getting to be tiring then it means they have already become classicks... which puts them on the same category that the old ones -which are classicks too- have acquired...
if both are already exhausted models, both should deserve the adjective "classic"...
though still there are things gettin' built around the world that deserve attention, like the Agbar, that are quite far of being a copycat of the 80's corporative, ugly and dull towers... (and where the glass is used in a different way than the typical, anonymously silent and repetitive curtain wall..)


----------



## Imperial (Aug 22, 2004)

1.Commerzbank, Frankfurt
2. Swiss RE, London
3.Warsaw Trade Tower, Warsaw
4.Messeturm, Frankfurt
5.Main Tower, Frankfurt 

BUT in future RONDO 1, Warsaw obviously


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

messeturm is the best


----------



## THINK€R (Sep 20, 2004)

3 future dancing towers in Milan:


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

Towers already built (the choice is quite difficult!):

Messeturm, Frankfurt
Tours Société Générale, Paris
Swiss Re Tower, London
Torre Hotel Arts, Barcelona
Torre Picasso, Madrid
Tour EDF, Paris

Towers under construction:

Torre Cristal (250 m), Madrid
Torre Espacio (223 m), Madrid
Turning Torso (190 m), Malmö
Torre Vallehermoso (215 m), Madrid
Torre Agbar (144 m), Barcelona
Torre Repsol YPF (250 m), Madrid


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Messeturm
One Canada Square
Tours Societe Generale


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Same as you Turbosnail, but I also like the Swiss Re and Commerzbank Tower by Foster. They have lots of natural lighting inside, are environmentally friendly and also have wacky and distinctive designs. 

Those dancing twisting towers look cool! I see that the middle one needed a "spine" for the elevators/support (seen in other renderings). It kind of spoils the effect though.


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

in the future...

1. London Bridge Tower, London
2. Minerva, London (if built )
3. the first 'dancing' tower in the left of that pic posted, Milan
4. Swiss Re, London
5. Tower 1, Frankfurt


----------



## Barsby (Jul 16, 2004)

mij2 said:


> Swiss RE is ugly IMO
> 1. Messeturm!


yeh swiss re doesnt do it for me either, looks like a giant tampon


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

For me:

Swiss Re, London
Grand Arc, Paris
Messeturm, Frankfurt
Lloyds, London








And don't forget the soon to be finnished Turning Torso, Malmo:








And STALIN'S 7 SISTERS! Two examples:


----------



## werner10 (Sep 11, 2002)

Name: Millenniumtoren
Location: Rotterdam
Fuction: Office
Height: 132.00 meter
Year: 2000
Architect: WZMH Architects & AGS Architekten & Planners

Source: Jan




















Also a very nice is this one:

Name: Hoftoren (Ministerie van Onderwijs, Cultuur en Wetenschappen)
Location: The Hague
Functie: Office
Heigt: 142.00 meter
Oplevering: 2003
Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

pic from kpf









pic from jan


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Swiess Re
Messe

i hope in the future the Diamond of Istanbul


----------



## capslock (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm afraid that LBT in London will blow all of these out of the water!

Got it's first tennent signed up this week (the Hotel component) so construction (or demolition works anyway) should start this year


----------



## grenoblecity (Jun 12, 2003)

*paris,istanbul,barcelone...*

Tour Cbx:








Isbank
Torre agbar


----------



## markus1234 (Sep 30, 2003)

best in the world










and his little brother...best in europe...


----------



## Speakerbox (Jul 26, 2004)

This still one of my favourites, The Hyatt Hotel in Birmingham.


----------



## Manuel (Sep 11, 2002)

THINKER said:


> 3 future dancing towers in Milan:


Once finished, they'll be among the finest for sure !
The one on the right is just fantastic ! Lucky Milan.


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

Manuel said:


> Once finished, they'll be among the finest for sure !
> The one on the right is just fantastic ! Lucky Milan.


The twisted one from the left looks even better to me! Is this project now approved? If yes, do we know when will they sart building them?

A+ Manuel


----------



## BOLSCHOI (Dec 27, 2004)

Guys , this is a thread about Best Eurpean skyscraper now and not in the future 

In future moscow:


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

are you all blind or what?  this one is unbeatable


----------



## Finance Guy (Jan 21, 2005)

Singidunum said:


> are you all blind or what?  this one is unbeatable


true that... the best in the world....

more seriously...
1 west india quay
DZ bank
Deutsche Bank
total/elf
canada square
tower 42 (what can i say, modernism rocks...)
and messeturm



but sorry, swiss re really looks like a massive suppository


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

All of them are beautiful


----------



## Scraperlover (Dec 23, 2004)

Turning Torso, Malmö


----------



## vytux (Feb 5, 2005)

Singidunum said:


> are you all blind or what?  this one is unbeatable


Best one in europe ... to demolish


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

My favourites are:
Commerzbank
Messeturm
One Canada Square
Le Grande Arche
Moscow State University
Palace of Culture & Science
Warsaw Financial Center
Europa Tower (Vilnius)
Saules Akmens (Riga)
Turning Torso (Malmo)


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

EDF
Messeturm
Swiss Re
Lomonosov State University
Turning Torso
Palace of Culture and Science
HSBC Tower, LDN


----------



## skythomas (Nov 18, 2004)

EDF
Commerzbank
Société Générale
Turnring Torso
Total
CBX
GAN Eurocourtage
Swiss Re


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Messeturm, Frankfurt
1 Churchill Place, London
ECB, Frankfurt
Swiss Re, London
Potdamer Platz, Berlin

In the future...
London Bridge Tower, London
Millenium Tower, Frankfurt
Quay Point, Manchester
The dancing towers in Milan
Eastgate, Manchester


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

Accura_Preston said:


> Potdamer Platz, Berlin


that's not skyscraper,it's a place with 5 skyscrapers  

which of them do u mean?

Debis Tower









Bahn Tower(Sony Center)









Daimler-Chrysler Center









the 2 towers of Beisheim-Center


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

BOLSCHOI said:


> Guys , this is a thread about Best Eurpean skyscraper now and not in the future


 So why go ahead and post future ones as well? :bash:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Lloyds, London
Commerzbank, Frankfurt
Gherkin, London
Grande Arche, Paris


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

id say Hansabank central office in Riga (Saules Akmens)


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

My 3 favorite

1. Swiss Re, London
2. 8 Canada Square (HSBC), London
3. Turning Torso, Malmo


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

My three:

1. Torre Agbar, Barcelona.
2. La Grand Arche, Paris.
3. Turning Torso, Malmö.

David (DavoR for my friends)


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

Rondo 1 u/c (Warsaw):


----------



## Pas (May 12, 2003)

some of my fav'

Swiss Re, London
HSBC building, London
Le Grand Arche, Paris
Main Tower, Frankfurt
Commerzbank, Frankfurt
Bahn Tower, Berlin
Post Tower, Bonn
National Netherlanden, Rotterdam 
Puerta de Europa towers, Madrid
Barcelona Telecom tower
Torre Agbar, Barcelona
Hotel Arts, Barcelona
Turning Torso, Malmo

future skyscrapers
------
London Bridge Tower, London
Federation Complex, Moscow
Torre Mutua Madrileña, Madrid
Torre Espacio, Madrid


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

So elegant Turning Torso...

http://i2.pbase.com/u42/mistermattias/upload/39611464.Turning.jpg


----------



## Wssps (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't like swiss-re at al, messe turm is nice and the commerzbank, I also like 
'Gebouw Delftse Poort' , Rotterdam 

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=111167


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

1. WPC World Port Center Rotterdam:

















2. Swiss-Re London:









3. deutsch bank twins franfurt


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

badguy said:


> Tour Montparnasse : Paris


 uke: 

this one is like the shit of my cat!! :sleepy:


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't like teh SwissRe, and I don't think it would win too.
I would say the five tallest of Frankfurt are the top 5 of Europe. But some towers in Vienna, the Turning Torso and the future Madrid supertalls would create a new list, also the 2 300+ of London.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

www.sercan.de said:


> Swiess Re
> Messe
> 
> i hope in the future the Diamond of Istanbul
> http://www.arkitera.com/forum/attachment.php?postid=13433


new maquette


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

^^^^
The best one till now. The first time that you can see it very good.

Are there any construction updates of it yet btw?


----------



## Peyre (Nov 22, 2003)

Soufian said:


> I don't like teh SwissRe, and I don't think it would win too.
> I would say the five tallest of Frankfurt are the top 5 of Europe. But some towers in Vienna, the Turning Torso and the future Madrid supertalls would create a new list, also the 2 300+ of London.


interesting that many find taller=better.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Me, My fave has always been....1 Canada Square...I just love the cladding.

































NightSky Took These Pics

Swiss RE, Its not to say I dont like it, Its just Ive sort of gotten sick of seeing it everywhere, Like a song you really like, you listen to it over and over again untill you cant stand it anymore and start to hate it.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

I made this thread with a poll too one year ago


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

@Peyre the top 5 tallest are not the tallest in Europe, Like the DB Bank and Main Tower aren't the tallest of europe. But I like these towers which dominate Frankfurts skyline teh most, and I'm not german or something, I just think they are the most beautifull.


----------



## [Kees] (Mar 14, 2004)

Westend Straße for me! :cheers:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

1.Warsaw Trade Tower, Warsaw
2.Cultural Palace, Warsaw :cheers1: 
3.Rondo 1, Warsaw
4.Comerzbank, Frankfurt
5.Swiss Re, London
That la defense is ugly uke:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Jakob said:


> *1. No. 1 West India Quay, London UK*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone agrees? =)


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Turning Torso, Malmö and SwissRe, London. There is atually no competition.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

SwissRe sucks imho.


----------



## marka971 (Jun 4, 2005)

What about this one? The Turning Torso in Malmö, Sweden


----------



## marka971 (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ The design is highly original and creative, but it seems a bit "thin" - looks like it might topple over. Also, I think it would look better as part of a cluster.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeah in the last pic it does look like its falling over.

And it does look stupid on its own....any tall buildings planned for the area around it.


----------



## Jerv (Dec 7, 2004)

1. Commerzbank
2. HSBC
3. Pirelli, Milan/ Alpha, Birmingham
4. Turning Torso
5. Millenium Tower, Vienna

Generally, European Skyscrapers have miles to go to better NA and Asian Skyscrapers.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

@ eddyk: no

Jerv, why do you think that? Because Asian and NA are higher? Or something else?


----------



## eievar (Nov 4, 2004)

1 - Commerzbank - Frankfurt
2 - Messeturm - Frankfurt
3 - Swiss RE - London


----------



## Jerv (Dec 7, 2004)

Soufian said:


> @ eddyk: no
> 
> Jerv, why do you think that? Because Asian and NA are higher? Or something else?


Not because of height. I think asian skyscrapers have more daring designs. Europeans are more reserved in terms of architecture. American ones (especially Chicago and NY) are just classy. Way ahead of europe chronologically speaking, in the 60's, 70's and 80's (look at John Hancock centre, Trans America pyramid etc). Granted, I'm not so fond of the newer NA skyscrapers.


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful (Jan 25, 2004)

marka971 said:


> What about this one? The Turning Torso in Malmö, Sweden



Just decided. . . that is my fav.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

1. Swiss Re - London
2. Mass Turm -Frankfurt
3. DZ Bank - Frankfurt
4. 1 Canada Square - London
5. Turnig torso - Malmo


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

I go for the Turning Torso as well

some amazing building...


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Don Pacho said:


> I go for the Turning Torso as well
> 
> some amazing building...


Those bars in front of the windows are awful! =(


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Nothing about America is classy. There are cool scrapers though.


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

Lausanne said:


> Has this poll already been done ?


where is the poll? this is only a question.


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

1. World port Center, Rotterdam
2. swiss-re, London
3. turning torso, malmo


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Swiss-Re


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Messeturm in Frankfurt and Swiss Re in London! Turning Torso is great also!!!


----------



## christophe (Jul 20, 2005)

1- Agbar, Barca
2- Torso, Malmo
3- lloyds, London

Somewhere someone was amused at the fact people tend to go for the highest when asked the about the best. That's intriging to me as well.

The gerkhin is interesting but decided upon after Agbar. It lacks the originality of the cladding that Agbar brings to architecture. Frankfurt is .... well no comment. Paris has some intersting ideas, but they never express them fully. Look at EDF, the height-width ratio is intersting but could have been pushed further. Same goes with la grande arche, too boxy in perspective. Warsaw could figure in my prefered ones as well with the culture palace which is a monument to soviet era architecture, hopefully no-one will make the foly of bringing it down.


----------



## [Kees] (Mar 14, 2004)

Westend Straße, Frankfurt.


----------



## schreiwalker (May 13, 2005)

I'd say...

1. turning torso (amazing)
2. hansabank in riga
3. deutsche bank in frankfurt

I can't make up my mind about swiss re. seems like they kind of stole the idea from agbar. Though I'll admit that it looks better than agbar


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

I defidentally say the Turning Torso! The love the picture staff took of it!


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Forgive the tangent but I'd like to cast a vote for best European (and top ten internationally) skyscraper built between 2005 aND 2010:

London Bridge Tower.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

^ Yes, and also 122 Leadenhall:















... and the Bishopsgate Tower:

(the white model)


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Europe has great scrapers. The best one is actually one of the most spectacular in the world and it is the twisting vista of Turning Torso, Malmö.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

What is considered the minium height for a skyscaper here? If there within the definition then most of the best skyscapers in europe would be from the 19th or early 20th century for me, the old Midland Grand hotel in London being my favourite.


----------



## Messe Turm (Apr 29, 2005)

Messe Turm, I love it!
And I also think that top 5 (well, maybe top 3) are in Frankfurt.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ With your name that is no surprise  
I really love Turning Torso and Swiss Re. Third comes Hoftoren in the Hague.


----------



## Zargyle (Jul 17, 2005)

Kronen Hochhaus- Frankfurt, Germany










MesseTurm- Frankfurt, Germany










Warsaw Trade Tower- Warsaw, Poland









ARAG Tower- Dusseldorf, Germany










Bahn Tower, Debis Tower, and Potsdamer Platz 1- Berlin, Germany










1 Canada Square- London, United Kingdom










25 Canada Square- London, United Kingdom










No. 1 West India Quay- London, United Kingdom


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

1 - 1 canada square, london
2 - Turnig torso, malmo
3 - cis, manchester
4 -hsbc, london
5 - world port Center, rotterdam

FUTURE!!

beetham, manchester
minerva, london
1 hardman square, manchester


----------

